# busy rams



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I came home from work on friday and found these...
















so after losing half my tank to ick, now I get a nice little surprise. unfortunately I had to go away all weekend and when I came home tonight they were all gone, but at least now I know that my rams have paired up and will soon be trying again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee how nice! grats!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats sweet man!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

you cant just show the eggs and not the parents. they deserve some credits.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

these are the parents..
dad








mom








and although I lost all my tetras.. on the bright side, most of my fast swimmers are gone now, so the eggs should have a fighting chance next time around


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you got the male twice .


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was wondering that when I posted.. she is hard to get a good picture of... she always hides....she is in the 1st pic- but a head shot...


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Where did you get your pair, and how long have you had them. ??? If you don't mind my asking. Thanks


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I got them from tropicana, in orillia... And I believe it was about 3 months ago that I got them.. if you are interested, msg him.. he may still have some.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck with the next spawn. My GBR pair never did parent raise for me so I pulled one spawn to raise myself. After that I just left the eggs with the pair as I was busy with the 200 fry I had.

They are great to watch as the pair colours up and does the little chasing around the tank before the spawning. Keep us posted when they spawn again.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice... I wish i had 200 fry. I will definately be posting here next time hopefully with more success


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I was going to get some from Trop... but I found some long fins at BA one day and broke down. I have not had any luck with them, as much as they are by far my fav along with the neons, I have enough work with all the shrimps that have been fruitful this summer. I will have to wait a bit when I have more time and better space. Congrats on the mating...lol


----------

